
Artificial Intelligence Will Serve Humans, Not Enslave Them - yaseen-rob
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/artificial-intelligence-will-serve-humans-not-enslave-them/
======
fithisux
This is what they said once about companies.

------
through
The paywall only served the intro.

